# ابغي ايات لتكريم المرأة من الكتاب المقدس لو سمحتو



## Rasha_4 j c (26 أبريل 2013)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع الجميع *​ 
*لو سمحتوا انا عابرة جديدة من الكويت وقاعدة حاليا اتابع الكتاب المقدس وبادية حاليا بقراءة انجيل يوحنا *​ 
*وانا عندي بسيط لو سمحتوا ... ابغي ايات من الكتاب المقدس من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ايات عن تكريم المرأة في المسيحية *​ 
*وسلامتكم *​


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2013)

*المرأة لها كرامة الوارثة نعمة الحياة *
بطرس الأولى 3 : 7 
كذلكم أيها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف، 
*معطين إياهن كرامة كالوارثات* أيضا معكم نعمة الحياة، لكي لا تعاق صلواتكم.​*الواحدة التى تخدم غير منسية بل يوصي من أجلها *
رومية 16 : 1 
*أوصي إليكم بأختنا فيبي* التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا​*عظـَّم الرب عطية إمرأة ... وكرمها *
مرقس 12 : 42 - 44 
فَجَاءَتْ أَرْمَلَةٌ فَقِيرَةٌ وَأَلْقَتْ فَلْسَيْنِ قِيمَتُهُمَا رُبْعٌ.
فَدَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ *هَذِهِ الأَرْمَلَةَ* الْفَقِيرَةَ 
قَدْ *أَلْقَتْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ* الَّذِينَ أَلْقَوْا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ
لأن الجميع من فضلتهم ألقوا. 
وأما هذه *فمن إعوازها ألقت* كل ما عندها كل معيشتها.​*كرَّم الكتاب إمرأة نابال *
صموئيل الأول 25 : 33 
*ومبارك* عقلك *ومباركة* أنت لأنك منعتني اليوم من إتيان الدماء وانتقام يدي لنفسي.​*كرَّم الرب راعوث الموآبية *
راعوث 3 : 10 
فقال إنك *مباركة من الرب* يا ابنتي لأنك قد أحسنت معروفك في الأخير 
أكثر من الأول, إذ لم تسعي وراء الشبان, فقراء كانوا أو أغنياء.​*كرَّم الرب العذراء مريم *
لوقا 1 : 28 
فدخل إليها الملاك وقال: «سلام لك *أيتها المنعم* عليها الرب معك. *مباركة* أنت في النساء».​*كرَّم الرب نساء خدمن الرب من أموالهنَّ *
لوقا 8 : 3 
*ويونا* امرأة خوزي وكيل هيرودس *وسوسنة* وأخر *كثيرات* كن يخدمنه من أموالهن.​*كرَّم الرب أرملة *
لوقا 4 : 26 
*ولم يرسل* إيليا إلى واحدة منها إلا إلى *أرملة* إلى صرفة صيداء.
​*كرَّم الرب مريم وقَبِلَ منها سكب الطيب على جسده *
يوحنا 12 : 3 
فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن 
ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب.​*أول من تحدث لها المسيح بعد القيامة *
يوحنا 20 : 16 
*قال لها يسوع: «يا مريم»* فالتفتت تلك وقالت له: «ربوني» الذي تفسيره يا معلم.​.


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أبريل 2013)

يوجد في الكتاب المقدس، نبيات..


----------



## tamav maria (27 أبريل 2013)

*"أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا  							نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا  							الْكَنِيسَةَ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 25)

**"يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ  							يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ  							امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 28)
*
*"فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ  							امْرَأَتَهُ هكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ  							فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 33)

**"يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ 							أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ  							وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا  							وَاحِدًا" (سفر  							التكوين 2: 24؛ 								إنجيل متى 19: 5؛ 								إنجيل مرقس 10: 7؛ 								رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 31)*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يوجد في الكتاب المقدس، نبيات..



*و قضاه كمان​*


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (27 أبريل 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يوجد في الكتاب المقدس، نبيات..


 

*الرب يباركم جميعا ... بس ممكن اعرف اسماء النبيات من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟ لاني حابة اتعرف على الموضوع اكثر واكثر *

*وشكرا اخي مولكا مولكان ولكل الاخوة *


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2013)

*اسماء النبيات:
مريم اخت موسى وهرون (خر 15: 20 و21 وعد 12: 12 ومي 6: 4)
ودبورة (قض 4: 4و 5: 1)
وحنة ام صموئيل(1 صم 2: 1)
خلدة امرأة شلوم(2  مل 22: 14)
حنّة بنت فنوئيل (لو 2: 36)
بنات فيلبس الاربع (اع 21: 9)
كانت زوجات الانبياء تدعين بنبيات  احيانًا (اش 8: 3)
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أبريل 2013)

اشكر السائلة
واشكر كل من شارك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أبريل 2013)

*المسيحية و تكريم المرأه*

1]  مجرد الارتقاء بالانسانية من العبودية الى *حرية مجد اولاد  الله*  من خلال *..التبنى  فى المسيح يسوع *   هو فى حد ذاته ارتقاء هام جدا بالمرأة..
فبرأيئ ان  الحط من شأن المرآءه فى  الدين {الذى يعاقب القانون فى دول الشرق الاوسط عند التعرض له بالنقد} هو وليد الحط من شأن البشريه عموما   قدراً وكرامةً

+وان اعاده صياغة التكوين الكيفي المعيشي للاسرة والمجتمع من خلال اداب المسيحية وتعاليمها يوفر  حرية فى احتشام ..وعفاف فى وقار  داخلى وخارجى لكلٍ من المرأة والذكر. بكل رقي وتحضر ..
+[2]+ من صميم تكريم المرأه :شمولها وتضمنيها فى  تجديد الطبيعة البشريه وصولا  الى  تلك الصورة عينها صورة المسيح يسوع ابن الله -لنكون مشابهين صورة إبنه ..
نكون على صورته ومثاله فى البر وقداسة الحق .. نكون شركاء الطبيعة الالهية .

+الكتاب المقدس : ساوى بين  الرجل والمرأه .. فليس فيما بعد  ذكر وأنثى - ولا سيد وعبد .. ولا يونانى أو بربري فيما بعد مطلقاً بل الكل واحد فى المسيح .
*( ليس الرجل من دون المرأه فى الرب ولا المراه من دون الرجل)*​هو مجرد تنوع وظيفي  لا دونية   فيه
+++++++++++++++++++
+  *مراجع للدراسة التأملية  ​*1] كورنثوس الاولى الاصحاح7
2] كورنثوس الاولى الاصحاح11
3]غلاطيةاصحاح3ايات 25ومابعدها.
4] افسس اصحاح5ايات 22ومابعدها
5] كولوسياصحاح3ايه16ومابعدها
6] تيموثاؤس الاولى الاصحاح2الايات8 ومابعده
>وهذه مجرد امثلة للدرس                  

موضوعات ذات  علاقة  
1- *من هنا *


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (27 أبريل 2013)

*الرب يبارككم جميعا اخوتي في المسيح *

*انا حدي مستانسة وايد وايد مستانسة على الاجابة *

*كفيتو ووفيتو *


----------



## Veronicaa (28 أبريل 2013)

«27 لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ  بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ. 28 لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ  يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. *لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى*،  لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ( غلاطية 3: 27، 28).* 
*
لكن شخصيا اعتبر اعظم اية في هذا الصدد ذكرها اخونا فريدي :
كذلكم أيها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف، 
معطين إياهن كرامة كالوارثات أيضا معكم نعمة الحياة، *لكي لا تعاق صلواتكم*.

هذه الاية تجعل من اساء معاملة المراة= اعاقة الصلاة 
لا اجد تكريما اكثر من هذا في اي ديانة اخرى..


----------



## Maran+atha (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا كثير لطلبك اختى الغالية رشا ​ 
مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 2 كورنثوس 6: 18
واكون لكم ابا وانتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شيء​ 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين​


----------



## Maran+atha (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى اعمال 2: 17
يقول الله ويكون في الايام الاخيرة اني اسكب من روحي على كل بشر 
فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما.​


----------



## Maran+atha (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*هذة الآية يقول الأباء القديسين انا المقصود منها الكنيسة (ابنة الملك)*
*فبالتالى تكون كرامة للبنات عندما يرمز للكنيسة (بيت الله) بابنة الملك *

*مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى **مزمور 45: 13*
*كلها مجد ابنة الملك في خدرها.منسوجة بذهب ملابسها.*

*وهذة الآية ايضا يقول الأباء القديسين انها ترمز للقديسة المملؤة مجدا العذراء مريم *
*فبالتالى تكون كرامة للبنات ان تكون منهم القديسة المملؤة مجدا العذراء مريم *

*مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى **امثال 31: 29*
*بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا اما انت ففقت عليهنّ جميعا.*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما *
*فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين*​


----------

